# anchor retrieval techniques



## Oirish (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering does anyone have any tips for difficult anchor retrieval. I have heard something about a trick with a cable tie but havent heard how it works or how to set it up..is using a dumbell a cheaper alternative to a commercially made anchor and will they hold well over sand?
New to yakking love the site, some genius ideas!!!
Oirish


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate....I have been using a 2kgs dumbell for 4 years with no problems, it doesn't snag on the bottom and is certainly good over sand.


----------



## Oirish (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers Dodge, will give it a go when I (inevitably) lose my store bought one!!!


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Tie your anchor rope to the 'wrong' end of the anchor then tie it to the other end with some leader material. If the anchor gets stuck the leader will break and you can pull the anchor out backwards. On a kayak probably use line that is just a bit heavier then the anchor itself, ie for a 4lb anchor use 6lb line. Much stronger and it will be hard to break without going for a swim.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Oirish said:


> lose my store bought one!!!


Didn't realize you already had the anchor so here is the method how to attach your anchor rope.

At the end of the rope add a couple of feet of light chain......attach the end of the chain to the bottom of the anchor [near the tines]....then lay the chain along the shaft of the anchor, and through the chain link nearest the end of of the shaft put a small zip tie into the anchor ring or a hole and close zip [you can use string instead of a zip if you wish].

Now if the anchor snags, as you jerk the anchor rope the zip snaps and the pull is from the head of the anchor.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

I have used both the dumbell which worked well, and an anchor which I was given. I had the anchor hooked up with a cable tie as suusgested. The other day the anchor was snagged on a reef. Because there isn't a lot of leverage available from a yak I used a really small cable tie. I managed to break the cable tie easily and retrived the anchor without any fuss. It is a good system. Just make sure you take spare cable ties with you.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, use a really small cable tie - you'll be surprised how much effort it takes to break it - and make sure you leave a little slack in the chain between the bottom of the anchor and where you tie the chain to the top of the anchor with the cable tie. Some people use 20 to 40 lb mono instead of the cable tie.

There's a picture of how to do it in the DIY section of the Wiki. It uses plain rope, not chain, but a metre of chain will give you better holding power on sand if the breeze is up a bit.

Cheers,


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

I use 10 lb mono for my homemade grapple anchor , and carry a small spare spool of such for justin [case]. It has only had to be broken once in about 50 shots , and was dead easy. K---------


----------



## Oirish (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers everyone for these tips


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

G'day!

I use a dumbell from a sports store

25m of polycord

1/2m of bungee attachment for nil damge to cleats etc

Baggs


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

G'day!

I use a dumbell from a sports store

25m of polycord

1/2m of bungee attachment for nil damge to cleats etc

Baggs


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Although I seldom take my anchor fishing these days, don't bother with quality cable ties. Buy the "cheap charlie" type (hundreds of crap ones for 2 dollars sort of thing). Ensures they break at the required time.

Cheers Andybear


----------

